# What the hell does this mean?



## Not A Fox (Dec 12, 2008)

> Dear sir,
> 
> We need more information to investegate this issue.
> 
> ...



words


----------



## Azure (Dec 12, 2008)

I think they want you to take a dump, and send it to them in a box. Attach a letter that detail that this is just what you think of their advice.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, that's too much work for... whatever the fuck is supposed to be fixed.


----------



## eternal_flare (Dec 12, 2008)

The instructions sounds blatant to me, I suppose you got this via e-mail, and has that attached file. Though this sounds fishy, just ignore it. Except you can tell who exactly is the sender.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 12, 2008)

.zi_ ......
OMFG, that trick is SO last tuesday! >_<


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 12, 2008)

It means that first you save the attached file to your computer 
Then rename the file from RtHDDump.zi_ to RtHDDump.zip 
After that, extract RtHDDump.exe from RtHDDump.zip
Run RtHDDump.exe
This will generate a file called RtHDDump.txt in the same location as RtHDDump.exe
Finally, send the RtHDDump.txt file to pctech@realtek.com.tw


----------



## FurryWurry (Dec 12, 2008)

You should never, ever, run an unknown program from an unknown source.


----------



## Pi (Dec 12, 2008)

FurryWurry said:


> You should never, ever, run an unknown program from an unknown source.



At least, not without running it through the Virus Scanning Bulk Eraser first.


----------



## Aden (Dec 12, 2008)

> Dear sir,
> 
> We need more information to investegate this issue.
> 
> ...



lololololol


----------



## Time Bandit (Dec 12, 2008)

I suggest you look that file up, it's got a huge red flag on it to me.


----------



## Jax (Dec 12, 2008)

It would seem this file would clean the insides of your computer like a triple helping of x lax brownies. I think to run this would make me very sad....we would ask you to let us know how it works...but you probably would not be able to respond until your new computer arrived. You might be best to carry this far far away


----------



## yak (Dec 12, 2008)

Since when did virus scanners determined the mime type of the file by it's extension, and since when did renaming something from .zip to .zi_ helped get around them?


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Dec 12, 2008)

Since Yahoo and AOL mail was retarded.

Many email providers will reject, or auto-spambox an email with a .Zip, .Exe, .Bat, or similar files attached.  But not the same file that ends in .PDF.


S'why I love macs.  They actually read the file data when figuring out WTF it is.


----------



## Not A Fox (Dec 13, 2008)

Let me give a little backstory:

I have a Sound Driver from Realtec that's a total bitch tits and won't do any audio from hitman: Silent Assassin.

Here's a recap so far:



> I am having trouble with one of my programs: The audio on it doesn't play. And it even behaves like it's not recognizing the audio software / hardware on my PC. My computer came with HD Audio Manager. I've tried all other options available to the program & elsewhere, it seems pretty much like a Sound Driver problem.
> 
> What can I do and how? Do I need something else in the way of drivers and how do I install them
> 
> ...





> Dear sir,
> 
> We need more information to solve your problem. Please provide system information (os, motherboard, or notebook type model etc.), Realtek codec name (ALC xxx)
> 
> ...





> My computer is a Dell Inspiron 531S running on Windows XP and is equipped with a Realtek HD Audio Manager.
> 
> The Program itself is a video game released in 2002.






> Dear sir,
> 
> We need more information to investegate this issue.
> 
> ...



I'm halfway tempted to reply with:

*wat*

Should I? y/n

I'm personally voting y


:::EDIT:::

HOLY FUCK WHERE WAS MY ANALYTICAL MIND

QUESTION MARK


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2008)

It's fake. No tech would ever misspell the word "investigate". And, the person would always provide their name when contacting you.


----------



## Not A Fox (Dec 13, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> It's fake. No tech would ever misspell the word "investigate". And, the person would always provide their name when contacting you.



The email address is from the site, itself. So unless some hacker infiltrated the company's customer service dept in Taiwan (Which would also explain the shit comprehension of english), I'm doubting it's fake.

And if it is? I'm pretty much fucked.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> The email address is from the site, itself. So unless some hacker infiltrated the company's customer service dept in Taiwan (Which would also explain the shit comprehension of english), I'm doubting it's fake.
> 
> And if it is? I'm pretty much fucked.



Oh, Taiwan? That would explain the misspelling. Damn outsourcing...


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 13, 2008)

Uh, the from part of a email can be "tricked".


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Uh, the from part of a email can be "tricked".



I know. I constantly get spoof emails that (supposedly) come from Paypal. I just forward them to Paypal to deal with.


----------



## Pi (Dec 13, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> Let me give a little backstory:
> 
> I have a Sound Driver from Realtec that's a total bitch tits and won't do any audio from hitman: Silent Assassin.
> 
> ...



Oh. See, that should have been part of the original post. If the file virus scans okay, rename their attachment, run the exe, send them back the output file.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Dec 13, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> It's fake. No tech would ever misspell the word "investigate". And, the person would always provide their name when contacting you.



You have clearly never worked with tech support from India.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 13, 2008)

What part don't you understand? :|


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok so you run that thing to get a diagnostic dump of your audio....
What the hell is that going to do to fix it for the game?

The realtek audio is the problem. It's most likely internal. Invest in a sound card.
Realtek stuff is just meant to be a very simple sound system--it's there just so you can hear SOMETHING.
Save yourself the trouble.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2008)

Archibald Ironfist said:


> You have clearly never worked with tech support from India.



I have, once. And I'll never do it again.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh there's one on DirecTV that the family has dubbed "Mujibar" ... We have fun with him.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 14, 2008)

It means get a new computer. Clearly, the only option.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 14, 2008)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I have, once. And I'll never do it again.


I have. Bastard didn't even want to help me. Wanted me off the phone as fast as possible. "Do this." "I can't" "Send it in" *click* Turns out I was trying to use the wrong file to update. :/


----------

